
Arete Project: A Deep Springs College for Women - girzel
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/a-deep-springs-college-for-women
======
Top19
For reference, Deep Springs College, the male version of the college in this
article, is in the desert of California. It’s a two year college set up
something like a farm. One of the Facebook founders (Sean Eldridge or his
husband I believe) attended here for two years before leaving.

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2006/09/04/the-
searchers-...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2006/09/04/the-searchers-2)

~~~
girzel
It's only a two-year school! Some stay for three years, for reasons that are
beyond me, but two years is the norm.

And every year, at least one person bails after one year. That was very nearly
me.

